# 2011 Nebraska Deer Hunt - PUBLIC LAND



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I've finally made it home and got caught up on some sleep from my Nebraska bow hunting trip. Four of us left Pensacola on Friday, October 28 and we returned home Saturday, November 5th. We went up to a little town called Alma, Nebraska which is just North of the Kansas border to bow hunt some of the PUBLIC land up there. This was my first time up there and it was a blast. Not only did I get to spend some quality time with my Dad and two good friends, but we also managed to kill a few corn-fed deer. My dad's friend Bob drew first blood by killing a doe on Wednesday morning. It was snowing and windy that morning so we decided to ride around just looking for deer leaving the fields at day light. Well, we found this one and it was a team effort to stalk and kill this deer. The deer ending up weighing 120lbs. The next deer was another doe and it was taken Wednesday afternoon by my buddy Will. This was Will's first deer taken with a bow and weighed in at 150lbs. On Thursday afternoon, I was able to harvest my biggest (and first) buck with my bow. This 9 point weighed 275lbs. He was chasing two does and I was able to grunt him in to 30 yards. It was the most exciting 10 minutes I've ever had in the stand being able to watch this buck chase the does and then start making rubs and scrapes when I grunted at him. Even though, this was the only buck killed, every body in our group had close encounters with good bucks but just couldn't connect but that is what keeps us going back in the woods. 

If you want to go hunt the midwest but don't want to pay the price for an outfitter or leased land, I would definately recommend looking into making a trip and hunting the public land.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

nice deer and looked like a fun trip, i second that about DIY hunts. i love when i get to go out to Colorado and chase elk, all i hunt is public land anymore, unless i get invited to hunt some private property. but club prices are getting out of hand, well more lease prices i would say clubs are just payin what they have to. fine lookin buck once again and some nice venison for the freezer, can't beat corn-fed anything.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I second the public land, and congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn nice deer man! Congrats!!!


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Con-grats!


.


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*deer*

that guy bob looks like someone i new at a papermill? oh thats some nice deer!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Nothing like mid-west public land!! I love it. Congrats on a great time, great hunt, and great fellowship. Thats what its all about.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Public land BUCKS. awesome.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice buck man its cool that you had good success on public land in a different state...mark of a true hunter; scouting, setting up your own stand, and bringing home the meat w/o the help of a guide. Saved some money too!


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Awsome kill Justin! I saw it on you FB page but didn't make a comment on it. It don't get much better than the public land hunt! Congrats!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

GALSUN said:


> that guy bob looks like someone i new at a papermill? oh thats some nice deer!


Yeah bob worked at the paper mill for his whole life until a few years ago.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a pic of another deer that was killed off of the same public land we hunted. The guy that killed this 9 point was staying at the hotel with us. If you look closely you will notice how long the brow tines are. I think each brow tine was 12 - 14" long.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Next year......can I tag along???? Pretty please!!!!

Scoots


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

Great Job, Justin! I bet ya'll had a blast, and got some fine deer while you were at it!


----------

